

Faraway, so close: doing global iPhone dev from New Zealand - pmh
http://arstechnica.com/gaming/2011/01/sell-in-america-live-in-new-zealand.ars

======
morganpyne
Where are you based? I live up in the Bay of Islands where it's about as
isolated as you can get and still have DSL.

It's been an interesting last few years freelancing from that situation. The
isolation from like-minded technologists can have an impact which Skype is
only partially able to alleviate. But it's worth it, waking up to the Palm
trees and Pohutukawas, being minutes from the ocean and an hours drive from
the nearest traffic light (Whangarei):-)

~~~
nigelsampson
I'm based in central Auckland so I get a decent exposure to other
technologists. Living in the Bay of Islands would be awesome.

------
nigelsampson
As a fellow Kiwi all of that really hits the mark, although I'm not involved
in iOS development most of it still applies. Especially the attitude towards
our own work.

Would love to be able to go to the MIX conference this year but really can't
afford it. Thankfully though for MS developers in NZ Tech Ed does make its way
down here.

